# The not-platinum riddle



## Lino1406 (Nov 8, 2007)

You take an assay suspected of including
Pt, e.g. coal/Pt catalyst, but not only. You
boil with AR, you precipitate with NH4Cl, 
you get nice orange and yellow crystals.
But it is not platinum, nor any other
noble metal, nada! What it is?
Lino1406


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gives a red precipitate with stannous chloride.


----------



## AKDan (Feb 18, 2008)

What ever it is, I have some from Creek run. From the colors, it looks like I have some of everything in this batch.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 18, 2008)

Lino, how did you determine the crystals are not pgms?
Randy


----------



## AKDan (Feb 18, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing, with regard to how does he know it is not plat. The Hoke book does not mention a red stain in any of the tests that I am able to find, again. But I was thinking that I had read that red was an indication of one of the pgm. It is interesting how I was just going to go back and research this more to try and find out just what I am looking at, and someone else has the same situation.  I bet that this has happened to me a dozen times since joining this forum.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 18, 2008)

Also, what gives a red precipitate? The solution left after precipitating with NH4Cl?
Randy


----------



## ChucknC (Feb 18, 2008)

I've had a sample like that test out to be nickle. Kinda depressing when that happens.
Also, did you was the precipitate and,if so, what did you use to wash them?
Chuck


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 18, 2008)

Selenium


----------

